# dvdrw & udf

## dmiceman

приветствую.

вот такой вопрос возник. если записать диск dvdrw с файловой системой udf, то ivman маунтит его rw. все было бы здорово, но кто-то тут же начинает на него писать и пишет до полного посинения. кто пишет и что -- непонятно. если диск руками маунтить ro, то все замечательно, никто диск не дергает. подозреваю что ядро сбрасывает на диск atime. 

никто с таким не сталкивался? и если это atime пишется -- как бы это подлезть и отрубить при наличии связки ivman+pmount?

----------

## dmiceman

приветствую.

вставил я таки noatime в опции pmount (ох, неладно с документацией в этом направлении, ну да ладно). и что вы думаете? все равно гад что-то пишет на диск смонтированный rw! работать с rw-хами не возможно. независимо от того монтирую я /dev/hdc или /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd1 -- через несколько минут после монтирования начинает мурыжить диск на запись. излишне говорить что на диске ничего не прибавляется и не убавляется..

куда уважаемый all посоветовал бы копать дальше?

----------

## Roger Enrasson

cat /etc/fstab в студию

----------

## dmiceman

/dev/hdc там нет  :Smile:  согласно новым веяниям всю информацию ivman должен получать от hal-а:

```

vvdm ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                 <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

# /dev/BOOT             /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime         1 1

/dev/hda5               /               reiserfs                notail,noatime,acl                      0 1

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                     0 0

# later

#/dev/floppy/0          /mnt/floppy     auto            umask=0,user,iocharset=koi8-u,sync,codepage=866,noauto,exec,users                       0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/c          vfat            defaults,umask=0,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866          0 0

/dev/hda7               /mnt/d          vfat            defaults,umask=0,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866                0 0

# after /mnt/c

# /mnt/c/linux_swap     none            swap            sw                     00

# //larisa-mobile/My\040Downloads /mnt/larisa-mobile-shared/ smbfs rw,guest,fmask=0666,dmask=0777,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866,noauto,_netdev      00

//192.168.3.173/home /mnt/wshome cifs rw,defaults,guest,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=cp866,auto,_netdev    0       0

//192.168.3.173/graphics /mnt/larisa-mobile-graphics cifs rw,defaults,guest,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=cp866,auto,_netdev0       0

//192.168.3.173/D /mnt/larisa-mobile-e cifs rw,defaults,guest,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=cp866,auto,_netdev      0      0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults               0 0

# /mnt/d/winxpiso/k3b_0.iso /mnt/c/distxpsp2clear auto loop 0 0

/tmp/app/1/image /tmp/app/1 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/2/image /tmp/app/2 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/3/image /tmp/app/3 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/4/image /tmp/app/4 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/5/image /tmp/app/5 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/6/image /tmp/app/6 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

/tmp/app/7/image /tmp/app/7 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0

#/dev/hdc       /mnt/dvd        auto user,noauto,noatime,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r 0 0

#/dev/hdd       /media/hdd      iso9660 user,noauto,noatime,umask=0000,iocharset=koi8-r 0 0

#/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd      subfs       fs=cdfss,ro,users,iocharset=koi8-r,noauto             0 0

#/dev/hdd      /mnt/cd     subfs       fs=cdfss,ro,users,iocharset=koi8-r,noauto             0 0

#/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy   subfs       fs=floppyfss,rw,users,codepage=866,iocharset=koi8-r,noauto         0 0

/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     auto    noauto,rw,users,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866                   0 0

```

----------

## dmiceman

собственно я не думаю что fstab/hal/ivman тут при чем. монтирую вручную ro -- тишина. монтирую вручную rw -- мурыжыт.

----------

## 046

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3600770.html

Похоже ошибка в hal  :Smile: 

----------

## dmiceman

ну то что hal/ivman всякую ерунду творят -- это понятно. и конфиги у них в xml-е. но как мне представляется это более другая проблема чем моя. потому как до ядра оно доходит во вполне нормальном состоянии, опции видимые в /proc/mounts вопросов не вызывают.

----------

## Roger Enrasson

новые веяния -  это, конечно, хорошо. но! имхо рабочая система лучше. пропиши hdc в fstab и не занимайся жёстким мазо.

или я не понимаю преимущества новых веяний? тогда не пинайте больно, поясните, где тут собака порылась

----------

## dmiceman

да соль то не в новых веяниях, а в том что пофиг -- прописано оно в fstab или нет -- мурыжит. разве что маунтить только в ro, но это я и руками могу..

только что выяснил что он даже размаунченный диск мурыжит  :Sad: 

----------

## fank

попробуй strace

----------

## dmiceman

да я бы с удовольствием употребил strace, но вот только на что? а собирать ядро с дебугом и пытаться копаться там -- еще не созрел.

----------

## ba

 *dmiceman wrote:*   

> только что выяснил что он даже размаунченный диск мурыжит :-(

 

это как прядо девайс чтоли? а ты уверен, что это система, а не привод?

а вообще 

```
fuser /dev/hdc

fuser -m /mnt/dvd
```

----------

## dmiceman

о! добрый совет! про fuser-то я и забыл.. но увы -- пусто. никто, говорит, к нему не обращается. про привод -- почти уверен.. под виндой такого безобразия не было. но на неделе соберусь перебутиться -- посмотрю.

----------

## dmiceman

мда, увы. это таки ядро диски мурыжит. что, согласитесь, печально. вставил диск -- пошла трепка, да так что ни по кнопке, ни по eject отдавать он диск не хотел. пришлось перегружаться. под виндой -- тихо, спокойно работает. я в печали..  :Sad:  где-то в районе 2.6.14-15 что-то поломали надо полагать.

----------

## Roger Enrasson

пользуй ro

----------

## dmiceman

ну да, печально только. подрубился к багу http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2951 -- очень похож.

----------

